# Mondex Palatka Fl



## gmcz71502 (Aug 29, 2010)

anybody rode out there lately? Thinking of going this coming weekend and just curious if its been patrolled alot lately or if theyre letting you ride out there again. I use to ride all the time out there years ago.


----------

